# I'm SO done with NEPS!!!!



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Sorry NEPS, I couldn't resist! :whistling2:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

:laughing:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I couldn't help myself! It was to good to pass up...

We just finished a private school today. Two stories, all halls, offices, class rooms etc. Big rush today with a million trades, teachers etc getting ready for school to resume next week.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ahhhh, the arch rivals of South Park...


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

OK, a few more....


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Looks really good !!! :thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Funny stuff. 
Looks great.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Looks good man.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

looks good


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks good man


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That looks great! Some people get libraries or medical centers named after them, NEPS got a school!:jester: What is the school mascot?


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Looks great! I really like the stairway! :thumbup:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

RCP said:


> That looks great! Some people get libraries or medical centers named after them, NEPS got a school!:jester: What is the school mascot?


*A little VP Bobblehead????*


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

That is one nice project!


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Solid clients.

That's cred. And good for portfolios.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

what did you use on the red railings?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Dunbar Painting said:


> what did you use on the red railings?


Benjamin Moore Impervex brilliant red (stock color)


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

I agree, looks very nice.

I especially like the stairway. What equipment did you use. Looks brand spanking new in the pic.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice project... curious - what were you doing in NEPS9.jpg with that bucket attached to the ladder? Are you guys doing touchups in that photo??


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks great! I used to work for a commercial company, and we would do 5-6 schools per summer. It was always nice and easy work. I found the worst part were the classrooms with a ton of crap in them. We often times would work with the janitorial staff and they would get sections ready for us and work along side us. We had some good times painting schools.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice job!

Too bad I wasn't a teacher getting ready for the school year.


----------

